# New Clownfish Question



## EquineSoul7294 (Nov 2, 2015)

Have a question. 
We inherited a fully set up 40g FOWLR last week. Tank had been running for 2 years, so fully established. In order to move it, we drained the water down to the live rock.
When we got home, I refilled with fully treated water and fully dissolved salt. I let it settle for a day and have tested every day since then (with refractometer & API kit). Running the exact same filtration set-up that it's had for 2 years, complete with bacteria (I did not clean it). Everything is at optimal level.
So, we went to the store and got a single clownfish on Friday. I've been watching him for over 2 days now, and there doesn't seem to be any other way of describing his behavior but neurotic. He picks a corner and obsessively swims straight up and down for 24 hours at a time. If I put my hand in there, he'll move, but straight into another corner where he proceeds to repeat the same behavior.
He does this facing the glass (almost like he's swimming with his reflection), and I cannot even get him to turn around to notice there is food going into the water. He is oblivious.
He seems healthy otherwise, just odd behavior. His color is extremely vibrant and his eyes are bright and alert. Nothing appears physically wrong. The 2 hermit crabs have stayed very active the whole time.
So, since the water parameters are good, is this a clownfish thing? Or is it because he is alone and in a new environment?
I'm only worried he'll never figure out that food goes into the water and end up starving to death or something. I don't think it's the food either, as he hasn't even noticed it yet in order to refuse it.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

Did you quarantine him?

Was he with other clowns when you got him? Is there another clown in the tank?

He may be trying to stay with his reflection


----------



## EquineSoul7294 (Nov 2, 2015)

I'm actually using this tank as a quarantine, since there's nothing else in it but rock & 2 hermits.
He was with about 4 other clowns at the LFS, maybe he's just lonely?


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

Try turning down the ambient light and keeping the light in the tank on that should get him to ignore his reflection

What fish are in the fully stocked tank?


----------



## EquineSoul7294 (Nov 2, 2015)

He is starting to swim around a little more, outside the corners, not hanging out with his reflection as much. But I still haven't actually seen him eat. His color is still great, though, and eyes still bright. Maybe he's sneaking any leftover food at night.
I am going to give a few more days, but may go get another to join him. Same type & smaller.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

Honestly clowns are pigs if he's not eating I'd treat him some internal parasite meds


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

Have you researched clownfish? They are to be in pairs, never alone. I think that the reason why he was swimming up and down in the corner with his reflection is because he is lonely. Although he might have internal parasites as well. But try to get him another clownfish of his own, and see if he perks up and eats before treating him for internal parasites. Yes I have researched these guys and found that they do like company with their own kind, much like the clown loaches.


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Absolutely normal behavior for a newly introduced clown. Once she/he has staked out a home in the rock, he will calm down.

It is not necessary to keep more than one clownfish,if that is all you intend to keep.


----------



## EquineSoul7294 (Nov 2, 2015)

Thanks for the advice, I think he was just getting used to the new environment. He is swimming around and eating now, so I'm not worried.


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

EquineSoul7294 said:


> Thanks for the advice, I think he was just getting used to the new environment. He is swimming around and eating now, so I'm not worried.


Glad things worked out.


----------

